# Gears of War 3 on XBox Live (who's in)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok as we did with other games on here, whos up for a little rumble online (team death match) Gears of war 3 ? 

If your in put your gamer tag down bellow.

Mine is: db James B db


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am but need to renew my Live

RRRussUK


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

add me - jordan6n3


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The Laginator x

I'll be getting GOW3 tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm on it and really enjoying it so far - my gamertag: Poke13


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I wont be getting it i didnt like the first 1-2


----------

